# PLEASE VOTE! What color is your 2011-2014 US/Canadian Cruze?



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

But I only own a US Cruze, Do I have to buy a Canadian Cruze too?! :jump:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> But I only own a US Cruze, Do I have to buy a Canadian Cruze too?! :jump:


Only if you'd like a rare LT/RS with LTZ wheels!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Only if you'd like a rare LT/RS with LTZ wheels!


I'm going to my corner to cry (mumbles "******* 16" 5 spoke fatties on a US LT")


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well we know spacedout is not going to  VOTE . Boo Hoo Yogi . 

What about this poll is like ,, Did we noT do this already , like twice before ! 

Can't wait for the 2015 's to show up . Then we''ll get to do this again ..

TIme to hit the surf .. ooh this is something bold .


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Would love to have gotten the Tungsten Metallic but knew the Rainforest Green wouldn't been seen that much and I wanted something that no one else had. As of yet in the last 6 months of owning it, I have yet to see another Rainforest Green on the road.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I thought I had a rare color: Autumn Metallic. Depending on the light, I don't know if it is more burgundy or goldish?) For some reason I have been seeing a bunch of them around my area. Most of them LSs I have a 2012 Eco. There is another Eco same color parks in my garage and 1 time I saw that one and wondered who moved my car. LOL Before today I never really knew about where my car was built. I looked at the window sticker and that is where I found out the color of my car and where it was built: Lordstown. How many manufacturing plants are there? I remember in the 70s there was Norwood Ohio and of course Detroit. Then Fisher Body built the car bodies(My uncle who just turned 100) worked at Fisher Body and anytime I buy a new car he wants to look at how the body is put together.


FYI my 2011 was Taupe Gray Metallic but I like the Autumn Metallic better. Doesn't look so old fashion or dreary esp during the dark winter here. Both cars was what was on the lot at the time. So no choice. Since I am impulsive.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Per the discussion here, I am putting together a master poll of all 2011-2014 Lordstown-built Cruze colors.
> 
> PLEASE VOTE FOR THE COLOR OF YOUR CAR, as you bought it. This is NOT a poll of what color you like most, even though that could be the same for some of you.
> 
> ***Note, the Autoguide app will not allow you to vote or even see this poll from the app. You have to go to web view (tap the three dots in the upper right corner) or do it from a computer.


_Sunline,_

Kudos for putting together the poll so quickly, but what's a person or family to do if they currently owns more than one Cruze in two or more different colors? And similarly, what's a person or family to do if they've owned more than one Cruze in two or more different colors but not concurrently? As you know, the poll as designed only permits selecting one color.

Many thanks for your work ... I think polls of colors offered from 2011 though 2014 is a great idea as well as a separate poll of colors Cruze enthusiasts would like to see offered in the future.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Yay for black. Lots of people here must like to wash and wax hehe!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Yay for black. Lots of people here must like to wash and wax hehe!


Anytime I get to rub her down.. Well you know


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Anytime I get to rub her down.. Well you know
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


Oh yeah, I like your thinking. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Oh yeah, I like your thinking.


LOL! That's going to follow you. I am going out to fiddle with some parts now. I got some Plastidip for the bow ties, but I am tempted with all the possibilities.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> _Sunline,_
> 
> Kudos for putting together the poll so quickly, but what's a person or family to do if they currently owns more than one Cruze in two or more different colors? And similarly, what's a person or family to do if they've owned more than one Cruze in two or more different colors but not concurrently? As you know, the poll as designed only permits selecting one color.
> 
> Many thanks for your work ... I think polls of colors offered from 2011 though 2014 is a great idea as well as a separate poll of colors Cruze enthusiasts would like to see offered in the future.


Excellent question. Indeed there are some here who have/had multiple Cruzen. In an attempt to reassure myself that this would be a "water under the bridge" poll, I limited to one option so people who don't read first don't go vote for all the colors they like. 

Each poll on CT is limited to 20 options, and there are exactly 20 above, with the global option. So I can't do another with 2015 options added later on. I'd be happy to create a global/Australian poll, but I've only seen a few color names mentioned here and there and not a list. The above is a compilation, especially for the RPO codes, but I knew where to find the info.

I'd be happy to set up a poll for future colors, but it would be hard without knowing all the options on the table. The only legit one I've seen discussed so far is White Diamond Tricoat, which I would also like to see!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I would like to see a dark red in the future. I don't personally like bright red for my car.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Excellent question. Indeed there are some here who have/had multiple Cruzen. In an attempt to reassure myself that this would be a "water under the bridge" poll, I limited to one option so people who don't read first don't go vote for all the colors they like. < > Each poll on CT is limited to 20 options, and there are exactly 20 above, with the global option. So I can't do another with 2015 options added later on. I'd be happy to create a global/Australian poll, but I've only seen a few color names mentioned here and there and not a list. The above is a compilation, especially for the RPO codes, but I knew where to find the info.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


*Great work, understood and an excellent plan.* I'll vote the color of my current Cruze, though it's not my favorite color by a long shot. Favorite colors for me are Autumn Metallic, Fantale and Poison Ivy (the latter two having been offered on the Holden Cruze).




Sunline Fan said:


> I'd be happy to set up a poll for future colors, but it would be hard without knowing all the options on the table. The only legit one I've seen discussed so far is White Diamond Tricoat, which I would also like to see!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


_*Ditto that ...*_ White Diamond Tricoat would look awesome.:wub:

Siren Red Tintcoat (G1E) and Autumn Bronze Metallic (G1F) are joining the Cruze's paint roster in 2015. I've seen them listed for the Cruze on the *2015* *Chevrolet Car Exterior Color Availability* document.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

This is a joke right ? I have the only blue topaz metalic ? Arguably the best looking eco color. Thankfully the color only lasted two years because to be honest I like the idea of it being a rare color.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

This thread is going to make somebody mad.......lol. Anyway, I know im not the only Victory Red.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> Before today I never really knew about where my car was built. I looked at the window sticker and that is where I found out the color of my car and where it was built: Lordstown. How many manufacturing plants are there?


*Patman,*

Lordstown built Cruzes are sold in the United States, Canada and Israel. Cruzen for other global markets are built in Australia, China, Russia and South Korea. If I've erred here, please someone, anyone feel free to chime in and set the record straight.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Yay for black. Lots of people here must like to wash and wax hehe!


I wanted my mud flaps to match the paint. Makes them much less noticable.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> This is a joke right ? I have the only blue topaz metalic ? Arguably the best looking eco color. Thankfully the color only lasted two years because to be honest I like the idea of it being a rare color.


The blue topez metallic is very nice on the cruze, especially on a LTZ RS!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

WooHoo, go Black Granite!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy should bring back the Imperial Blue Metallic color! I personally don't want another dark colored car for awhile, but if they brought that color back, I might have to change my mind.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> I wanted my mud flaps to match the paint. Makes them much less noticable.


*Removing them altogether makes them invisible.*
Cloaking Guidelines Rule 3204.1, Klingon D7 Battlecruiser Operator's Manual.


----------



## Fish (May 3, 2014)

Do I have to move to America or Canada to vote


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Fish said:


> Do I have to move to America or Canada to vote?


Of course not, CruzeTALK is a global forum so vote your conscience mate!
Residents of _British _and _French North America_ are invited to vote, too. :blink:


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like Black is winning. Can't believe red is so low. I thought that would be higher.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

So far I am the only mole coloured Cruze here.  Seriously. Taupe actually means mole --->*Taupe* (pronunciation: /ˈtoʊp/ _*TOHP*_) is a dark tan, sometimes grayish brown or brownish gray. The word derives from the French noun _taupe_ meaning "mole". The name originally referred only to the average color of the French mole, but beginning in the 1940s, its usage expanded to encompass a wider range of shades.











Adam


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> The blue topez metallic is very nice on the cruze, especially on a LTZ RS!


I agree. Most of the ones I saw on lots were black, victory red, quick silver. Then I found this one.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I've seen so many Red Hot Cruzen on the road, yet not a single one here. Where oh where is Kobalt?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I've seen so many Red Hot Cruzen on the road, yet not a single one here. Where oh where is Kobalt?


Crystal Red is quite a common color for Cruzen here. And silver, of course.


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

Champagne Silver metallic.


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

A rare 2011 Imperial Blue Metallic here --- will be trading in for either Summit White or Rainforest Green come Fall.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Not even 1 red hot?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Driving a summit white lt


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Great thread, I as tempted to start a color poll myself, though unfortunately this one seems to have low turnout. Maybe people aren't seeing it because it's in the sticky section.

I was thinking you'd probably get a much better idea of the color percentages on the road in the US from just looking at aerial photos over the Lordstown GM Cruze lot (small section shown below)


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

LTZ w/ Black Granite paint

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

1lt tungsten

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Blue Topaz Metallic checking in


----------



## BachMFD650 (Jul 23, 2014)

Blue Ray Mettalic

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

crystal red tintcoat! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NWOHCruze (Oct 28, 2013)

2012 1LT Victory Red


----------



## gbmlt14 (Aug 28, 2014)

14' 2LT Black granite metallic-Canada


 Sent via iphone


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

2014 ctd, crystal red tintcoat


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

2012 Eco 6MT Cruze #1 Autumn Metallic =Retired
2012 Eco 6MT Cruze #2 Silver Ice Metallic =Retired
2014 Eco 6MT Cruze #3 Blue Ray Metallic =Current

I saw a Blue Ray Metallic 2LT RS yesterday, with black leather. I was kinda Jealous. Car was freakin sexy.


----------



## YYC-LT (Aug 30, 2014)

2014 LT silver ice metallic (Canada). I was hummin' and hawin' deciding between black and the silver, but Calgary is such a dust bowl it would be impossible to keep the black looking shiny longer than a single afternoon.


----------



## mikerayjr (Aug 22, 2012)

Summit white


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lkellner (Nov 6, 2014)

2012 LTZ topaz blue metallic


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tmburke (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my color isn't listed so I chose the Imperial Blue Metallic.
04Y, 19, 933L, GTS, WA933L Luxo Blue Metallic <<<color code


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine is one of these:

View attachment 123097


Forgot which one, have to go outside and take a look.


----------

